# Programmas / Software >  Mercedes motoru programmēšana

## Tārps

Situācija sekojoša. Ir iekārta, kurā uzstādīts Mercedes dīzelis. Iekārtas perifērijas komandē 4 Getter moduļi kas kopā ar dzinēja ADM moduli saslēgti ar CanBus līniju. Lai visu dabūtu veiksmīgi kopā, ar kompi programmē visus vai pa vienam, izņemot ADM, kurš atbild par motora vadību. To nepieciešams programēt atsevišķi ar MINIDIG aparātu no Meršu kompānijas. 
   Jautājums - vai būtu iespējams arī ADM moduli programmēt ar kompi. Mercedes firma saka - nē . Viņu aparāts programmējot pēc cita protokola, nekā kompis, bet tanī pašā laikā programmu MINIDIGā ievada ar kompi. Vai tiešām nevar likt kompim programmēt ADM tai viņu protokolā.

----------


## JDat

domāju, ka var tikai jāatrod īstā metode un perifērija. tas tā, globāli filozofiski un teorētiski. ko par to saka google?

----------


## Tārps

Tie Mercedes dati ir (vismaz viņu izpratnē) milzīgs noslēpums.  Neiedomājami, bet pat datu kabeli priekš Merša motora viņi pārdod par  157 EUR !!!!!

----------


## defs

Viņi grib,lai Tu pērc jaunu Mersi. Vienreiz rādija,ka tos meršus,kas nostāvējuši zināmu laiku un nav pārdoti-tos samaļ lūžņos.

----------


## M_J

Kas tas par motoru? No kāda merša? Kas tā par perifēriju? Kas tur jāprogrammē? Ikdienā sanāk niekoties ar uz PC bāzētu meršu sistēmtesteri, bet pagaidām neesmu sapratis topika autora problēmas būtību.

----------


## Tārps

1. Tā nav neviena pasažieru mašīna ar Merša motoru
    2. Izmantots tiek tikai standarta Merša dzinējs ar 75 vai 90 kW jaudu no jaunās 3 Eiro sērijas ( marku momentāni nepateikšu), tad viņš tiek apaudzēts ar vajadzīgo ( gaisa, degvielas filtri, hidraulisko sajūgu ar eļļas sūkņiem (citreiz diviem, citreiz trim u.t.t.). Tad viņš tiek uzstādīts mobilajā iekārtā, kurā viņš ar hidrauliku, pneimatiku un elektrību darbina dažādas ierīces ( birstes, ventilators, ūdens sūkņi, dažādas gaismas ierīces un protams elektrība komandē hidraulikas un pneimatikas darbību. Tas tiek realizēts ar četriem  JCM-350-E03-G06-K00 moduļiem un vienu JXM-IO-E09-G07-K00 moduli, kurus komandē slēdži un pults procesors. Visus viņus savieno CAN-BUS līnija. To visu caur CAN-BUS līniju var pieslēgt pie kompi un programmēt, un vadīt. 
    3. Uz motora bloka ir tā saucamais MR modulis, kurš ir jau ar rūpnīcas programmu, kas komandē degvielas sūkni, kontrolē momenta un eļļas sensorus u.c., satur motora datus u.t.t.. Tajā ar Mercedes "MINIDIG" var ieiet , apskatīt visu, bet normāli neko nevar mainīt (laikam jau arī nevajag).
    4. Vēl ir vajadzīgs Modulis, kas saucas ADM un ir saistīts ar MR moduli. ADM moduli programmē ar MINIDIG , lai iestādītu min./max. apgriezienus, dažādus devējus (gaisa retinājumi, filtra aizsērējumi, dzesēšanas šķidrumi u.t.t.), ātruma pedāli, slodzes lielumus, slodzes ieslēgšanās laika aiztures u.t.t..
    5. Tad nu jautājuma būtība ir par šo ADM moduli, kuram arī ir CAN-BUS ieeja un caur to ar to MINIDIG programmē iepriekšminētos lielumus. Pašu MINIDIGu programmē ar kompi, bet tad tas MINIDIGS it kā pēc cita protokola (tā apgalvo MERCEDES un vēl viens otrs ar auto saistīts specs) programmē to ADM. Vēlme ir arī to ADM programmēt ar kompi. Vai varētu atkost, kas tas par "citu protokolu"un kā likt kompim ADM programmēt jau šai citā protokolā. 
  Ja būtu runa tikai par vienu vienīgu reizi, tad jau nebūtu nekādu problēmu arī paņemt abus aparātus, bet ja tas jādara katru dienu, tad kļūst apnicīgi!

----------


## JDat

ja rokas taisnas un protokols nav kriptēts, tad var bakstīties garajos ziemas vakaros. No sākuma pinout, signālu līmeņi un virzieni. Tad ar pc lasam visu ko moduļi runā un analizējam. Izklausās vienkārši? Kad pamēģināsi dzīvē 3. Punktu, tad sapratīsi ka labāk lietot kā ir un nečakarēties.

----------


## M_J

Ja patīk čakarēties ar "reverso inženieriju", varētu būt noderīgs nieciņš ar nosaukumu "canhacker". Vairāk informācijas šeit: http://www.mictronics.de/projects/usb-can-bus/. Pirms pāris gadiem par nelielām naudiņām nopirku, jāatzīstas gan, neesmu ne reizi izmantojis, kaut kā riebjas visa tā "reversās inženierijas" lieta, kad jātērē daudz laika, lai pa visādiem aplinku ceļiem uzzinātu to, kas sen jau ir zināms un nodokumentēts, bet tiek slēpts.

----------


## RobinDAB

> Tie Mercedes dati ir (vismaz viņu izpratnē) milzīgs noslēpums.  Neiedomājami, bet pat datu kabeli priekš Merša motora viņi pārdod par  157 EUR !!!!!


 Godam jāatzīmē, ka tas ir principā nav nemaz dārgi priekš industriāla verķa.



> kaut kā riebjas visa tā "reversās inženierijas" lieta, kad jātērē daudz laika, lai pa visādiem aplinku ceļiem uzzinātu to, kas sen jau ir zināms un nodokumentēts, bet tiek slēpts.


 Dzīves realitāte autobūvē...
Principā cik zinu, tad tie, kas projektē signalizācijas un citu papildus prifēriju, šos protokolus pērk. Kārtas lielums ap 100 k$

----------


## kaross

> Tie Mercedes dati ir (vismaz viņu izpratnē) milzīgs noslēpums.  Neiedomājami, bet pat datu kabeli priekš Merša motora viņi pārdod par  157 EUR !!!!!


 Tas nav nekas jauns.  ::  Visi auto ražotāji slēpj ļoti informāciju it sevišķi vadības blokus un to kodējumu veidus. tiem pašiem vadības blokiem no vienādiem motoriem pat ir software versions. 
Ne velti chiptuningu taisa tikai paris cilveki pa visu LV.

Tikai es isti neiebraucu ko Tu vēlies darīt ar to motoru? kapēc tev tur kas būtu jāpārprogrammē? kas nepatīk motora darbībā?

----------

